# College Football



## jerry old (Oct 9, 2021)

What, there is no College Football thread?

Univ of Texas put the fear in Oklahoma, but then sunk back into the ooze.
I wrote the Texas Coach, 'You gott'a pay them boys like Oklahoma does.'

Texas Aggie's upset Alabama 
Aggie's are a  weird collection of boys that like to dress up like soldiers, march,and
frolic around with other boys; however, it's always a pleasure to see Alabama, Ohio St and Notre Dame get their hinnies beat.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2021)

jerry old said:


> *
> Texas Aggie's upset Alabama*
> Aggie's are a  weird collection of boys that like to dress up like soldiers, march,and
> frolic around with other boys; however, it's always a pleasure to see Alabama, Ohio St and Notre Dame get their hinnies beat.



Best college game of the year!!!  ....  loved that game last night.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Okay  ...  did anyone else watch  the *4 OT *game of   Alabama / Auburn tonight ??

It was insane!!    ... after going 10-0 until nearly  the end of regulation,  Alabama pulled out a crazy win  -   24-22


----------



## jerry old (Nov 27, 2021)

What is this lining up on the three  yard line in the 4th overtime, had never seen that before=goggle 
I wanted to see Auburn win, oh well.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

jerry old said:


> What is this lining up on the three  yard line in the 4th overtime, had never seen that before=goggle
> I wanted to see Auburn win, oh well.



Yeah,  that was weird  ....    and I was for Auburn too.

Have they ever had 4 overtimes before?  ...    Maybe they were making up the rules as the overtimes  continued ..   lol


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 28, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Yeah,  that was weird  ....    and I was for Auburn too.
> 
> Have they ever had 4 overtimes before?  ...    Maybe they were making up the rules as the overtimes  continued ..   lol


Pretty sure there's been well over 4 OT's before.  Might be a new rule?


----------

